# Meat slicer given to me



## muskyjunky (Jun 12, 2018)

I mentioned to my Dad I wanted to buy a slicer and he told me he happened to have one that was given to him years ago . It works great and makes me smile to use this machine . I had to add a couple screws but other then that it runs like new . I have no info on it other then the what you see in the pics . Any info provided appreciated !


----------



## muskyjunky (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## lectro88 (Jun 12, 2018)

You will enjoy that.
I kinda don't want to post this but knowing what I do, I have to.
I have a Hobart I forget model # 2017 or 2019 with auto 2 speed.
Be Careful with it in 2 ways.
Cutting and Cleaning. 
If you get any body part near that blade its a really bad day. Really fast.
Worst thing is keeping it clean. Read, Learn the right way to clean it. 
What I'm about to tell you sounds really bad, But everything we do on here is food safety driven at the end of the day.
I work in a food plant as an engineer. We have to take that thing apart have it sanitized and then reassemble it.
And I mean we pull the motor, shaft, blade, belt,(not all models have belts)wiring harness, switch, remove the feet and every screw removed. 
Its about 2-3 hours of wrench turning each time its used.
You won't need to be this extreme, we provide to the public for sale.
I am exposed to information I almost wish I didnt know. It makes you seem like a Down time Johny.
But not cleaned properly they can harbor terrible and dreaded VERY Dangerous bacteria.
Listeria, Salmon on a nilla wafer.(for funny)and dozens of others.
In all seriousness. In a perfect storm and it sounds extreme. 
You could serve raw chicken safer. 
Than slicing perfectly cooked meat on a harboring slicer.
I say this knowing of recalls of food traced to slicers, not just in our plant but many other plants as well.
I cringe seeing slicers at the Deli.
I'm sharing this to help, not to scare. Used properly like anything else its a great thing to have.  
The dirty secret about slicers.
Thats my soap box talk on slicers. With best intentions.


----------



## muskyjunky (Jun 12, 2018)

Thank you for reply and advice . I truly appreciate that . Cleaned her up best I can and can truly say I just like having a classic American made 1950-60's working slicer . They don't make em like this these days .


----------



## lectro88 (Jun 12, 2018)

You are most welcome, 
Enjoy your classic.
The Oldie Goldie's are the best.
My slicer is the better part of 200 lbs. from the 60's -70's 
Its a CHUNK of stainless steel mostly. Like yours.


----------



## ksblazer (Jun 12, 2018)

My parents bought a meat slice like that in the mid to late 80's. I used it quite a bit on pork butts that a would marinate in teriyaki sauce and grill up.

They never used it much and gave it to me when I moved out of the house.

Used it last month as I sliced up some top round and made teriyaki beef jerky out of it.

Its been a great slice for me.

Mom always made sure I cleaned and dried it really well after I used it.


----------

